# Pb user/group: comment changer ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2001)

voila un script pas tres propre, que pour toi, vue qu'il manque d'arguments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#!/bin/sh

DIRECORY=$1

if [ $# -ne 1 ] ; then
	  echo "Usage : chgroup directory"
	  exit
fi

for GFILE in `find $DIRECORY -group unknown`; do
	chown -R manu:staff $UFILE
done

for UFILE in `find $DIRECORY -user unknown`; do
	chown -R manu:staff $UFILE
done

ca s'appelle chgroup, comme dans usage, et faut le rendre executable chmod a+x chgroup


----------



## iManu (29 Novembre 2001)

Salut,

Pour pouvoir monter le disque de ma Sun sur le Mac, j'ai dû changer les uid et gid sur le Mac.
Par défaut, l'uid du premier utilisateur sur le Mac est 501 (changé en 1001 comme sur la Sun) et le gid est 20 (changé en 10, idem, pour le groupe staff). J'ai utilisé NetInfo manager pour faire ça.
Puis j'ai changé (chown -R manu:staff ...) l'ensemble des partitions Os9 et Classic de mon Mac, ainsi que le répertoire /Users/manu sur ma partition OsX.
Sauf que bien sur, sur la partition OsX, il me reste quelques fichiers qui sont devenus unknown (soit user, soit groupe, soit les 2).
Comment faire une recherche qui me donnerait la liste de ces fichiers? J'essaierai alors de les changer à la main (le pied serait d'avoir un script qui le ferait tout seul... mais je suis un peu léger côté programmation shell...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Je crois que les problèmes d'install de iTune2 que j'ai eu par la suite (voir  Forum MacGé )
viennent de là, car j'ai pu l'installer sans problème sur ma partition Classic, mais pas sur OsX, suite sans doute à un souci de permission.

En fait, je manque un peu de doc sur ce sujet, cad qui fait quoi, le groupe wheel par exemple, etc...

Bref, toute info est bienvenue !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 novembre 2001 : message édité par iManu]


----------



## iManu (4 Décembre 2001)

Merci William.
Je n'avais sans doute pas coché pour être averti d'une réponse, donc j'ai tardé un peu...
Je teste de suite.

A +


----------



## iManu (4 Décembre 2001)

petit souci quand les fichiers comportent un espace, ex: Applications (Mac Os 9)


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
              for GFILE in `find $DIRECORY -group unknown`; do
              chown -R manu:staff $UFILE <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas $GFILE ?
N'empêche que merci quand même


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2001)

oui, j'y pensais plus mais find permet de trouver un fichier avec user et group.
le compte est bon


----------



## iManu (5 Décembre 2001)

J'ai essayé ça:
sudo find . -group unknown -exec chown :staff {} \;
et
sudo find . -user unknown -exec chown manu {} \;

et ça semble marcher.
On verra bien si ça plante sur la durée...


----------

